# need help with siemens 14DS32A



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

jbjmyers22 said:


> i have a siemens 14DS32A already installed with a push button. i would like to add another push button away from the unit. How would i go about connecting it?
> Thanks!


pic not showing. what exactly is it?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The image I found states obsolete. I would thing you would just parallel the second button from the first.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks dennis, now i see it.
it's a relay, has some arrangement of NO/NC with coil 120/240ac, 24vdc.
thats how it looks to me.
what i can't figure is you said 1 button. how can 1 button do more then maintain or momentary at a time? you only get 1 push and it either stays in and have to pull out(maintaned) or push and it returns(momentary). subsequent pushes will have same effect.

if i'm mistaken something, please let me know. i'm here to learn too.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

niteshift said:


> thanks dennis, now i see it.
> it's a relay, has some arrangement of NO/NC with coil 120/240ac, 24vdc.
> thats how it looks to me.
> what i can't figure is you said 1 button. how can 1 button do more then maintain or momentary at a time? you only get 1 push and it either stays in and have to pull out(maintaned) or push and it returns(momentary). subsequent pushes will have same effect.
> ...


Maybe one button is a stop start button-???


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Look up basic motor controls online. You series your stops ahead of your parralled start buttons. Then you have a holding contact on your relay. See what you can find online.


----------



## jbjmyers22 (Feb 10, 2012)

i want to add one stop/start bush button station


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm still not seeing one button doing anything more then 1 function. 
it could initiate a command for one action. start OR stop, extend OR retract, on OR off, it cant do more then ONE function. 
if it's only one button with the contacts i mentioned above.
still not clear what op is stating. need more info.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

niteshift said:


> i'm still not seeing one button doing anything more then 1 function.
> it could initiate a command for one action. start OR stop, extend OR retract, on OR off, it cant do more then ONE function.
> if it's only one button with the contacts i mentioned above.
> still not clear what op is stating. need more info.


Look up a few posts. He wants to add a stop start button.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

From the 2011 Ugly's book.
If he wants more starts then he has to parallel them. 
Easy smesy.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

jbjmyers22 said:


> i want to add one stop/start bush button station


 Oh now i see you said 1 button in op. 
now you said stop/start station. this would be 2 buttons.
i misunderstood your meaning.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> From the 2011 Ugly's book.
> If he wants more starts then he has to parallel them.
> Easy smesy.


this schematic points out what i'm referring to. 1 button, cannot serve 2 functions. by pushing a start button, how is that same button the next time you push it going to do something differant? 
resetting a maintained stop button, you cannot restart said apparatus by pulling stop button back out. a momentary stop button does one thing, stops something. has to be a second button.

If were talking switches, well thats differant.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

niteshift said:


> this schematic points out what i'm referring to. 1 button, cannot serve 2 functions. by pushing a start button, how is that same button the next time you push it going to do something differant?
> resetting a maintained stop button, you cannot restart said apparatus by pulling stop button back out. a momentary stop button does one thing, stops something. has to be a second button.
> 
> If were talking switches, well thats differant.


The picture I posted is not a maintained stop or start button. They are both momentary. The circuit is maintained by the aux contact located on your o/l block.

A maintained stop button for a motor circuit is normally an E-stop. The mushroom button is held down and must be twisted to allow it to pop back up. 

E-stops should never be used on a logic circuit. IMHO, it's best to have emergency stops and equipment safety's break the coil start circuit. 

You should pick up an Uglies book, $10 ish, from HD. Make sure you get the 2011 edition.
Also search this forum and look for the link to the Square D control circuit wiring diagram book. I have the link on my computer and can post it later if you can't find it here.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> The picture I posted is not a maintained stop or start button. They are both momentary. The circuit is maintained by the aux contact located on your o/l block.
> 
> A maintained stop button for a motor circuit is normally an E-stop. The mushroom button is held down and must be twisted to allow it to pop back up.
> 
> ...


 
don't think you need to make assumptions, you know about them right?
i really didn't check it out. just seen more then one button, thats all i was looking for.

The picture I posted is not a maintained stop or start button. They are both momentary. The circuit is maintained by the aux contact located on your o/l block. 
think i've never seen a maintained start button. nothing wrong with both being momentary. i know how aux on a starter relay works.

A maintained stop button for a motor circuit is normally an E-stop. The mushroom button is held down and must be twisted to allow it to pop back up
first sentance, no chit.
second sentance stop buttons (mushroom style)don't have to be twisted to release. simply maintained.

You should pick up an Uglies book, $10 ish, from HD. Make sure you get the 2011 edition.
Also search this forum and look for the link to the Square D control circuit wiring diagram book. I have the link on my computer and can post it later if you can't find it here.[/quote]
think you should study it a little more yourself. you should search and understand more of what it is your reading, and use it in a real application.
 i also have a link i can post for you.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

niteshift said:


> don't think you need to make assumptions, you know about them right?
> i really didn't check it out. just seen more then one button, thats all i was looking for.
> 
> The picture I posted is not a maintained stop or start button. They are both momentary. The circuit is maintained by the aux contact located on your o/l block.
> ...


think you should study it a little more yourself. you should search and understand more of what it is your reading, and use it in a real application.
i also have a link i can post for you.
[/QUOTE]

Hey, thanks for the dressing down.
Now go F yourself.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> think you should study it a little more yourself. you should search and understand more of what it is your reading, and use it in a real application.
> i also have a link i can post for you.


Hey, thanks for the dressing down.
Now go F yourself.[/quote]

so many replies to that last suggestion, but i won't voice them here.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Hey, thanks for the dressing down.
> Now go F yourself.


so many replies to that last suggestion, but i won't voice them here.[/QUOTE]

I shouldn't feed the troll,
But why don't you get back on your night shift and finish changing your light bulbs.
I'm sure you know all about size 1 starters. 
Oh wait, trolls don't do stuff like that.

Oh wait, is that FarmVille calling for you to harvest? Go on and finish harvesting. You maintenance guys have lots of free time.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: should i respond to this?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

niteshift said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: should i respond to this?


Like a good Troll, you just did.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

alright i'll play, 

you have alot in common with yourself. mostly your fingers, something to do with "now go f yourself" go practice what you say, if your into that.

hey whatever floats your boat.

your turn.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

niteshift said:


> alright i'll play,
> 
> you have alot in common with yourself. mostly your fingers, something to do with "now go f yourself" go practice what you say, if your into that.
> 
> ...


Of course I have a lot in common with myself, I am me.
Unlike a troll I do not hide behind multiple personalities trying to spout off to others.
Now I understand your a busy person and you have to get your janitors closet cleaned up before your shift finishes, so I'll step aside and allow you to peek from below your bridge.


----------

